# happy fathers day to me !!!



## spacemoose (Sep 25, 2005)

this is what i found in one of my yards today, one double deep hive and one single deep hive.... all the frames i could find ..... http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m145/spacemoose0/bear damage/IMG_0289.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m145/spacemoose0/bear damage/IMG_0282.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m145/spacemoose0/bear damage/IMG_0283.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m145/spacemoose0/bear damage/IMG_0284.jpg


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

WOW!! bears??


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to see you had what appears to be bear troubles. Looks like claw marks on the last picture.

That reminds me, I need to change baits on two of my yards...


----------

